# 555 Concentrate



## Zeki Hilmi (29/10/14)

With all the postal strikes going on it's becoming a real issue to get stock. Calling all vendors!!! Does anyone stock 555 concentrate and has in stock?


----------



## Wesley (29/10/14)

I need some too, expecting my first mixing kit today and have no tobacco concentrates.


----------



## KieranD (29/10/14)

I got some from Valley Vapor a week or so ago


----------



## Wesley (29/10/14)

KieranD said:


> I got some from Valley Vapor a week or so ago


 
They have sold out too.


----------

